# Compiz-Fusion

## Nail_Eye

Tjoo elikkäs, itselläni on ollut hieman ongelmia tuon Compiz-Fusionin kanssa. En alussa meinannu saada koko compiz:ia käytiin, mutta nytten saan sen käyntiin, mutta jotain syystä emerald ei käynisty.[/code]

kun yritän käynistää sitä komennolla emerald, niin mitään ei tapahdu.

```

joonas@tux  ~ $ emerald

```

...eli mitään ei vaan tapahdu?!? Tarkoitan siis ettei ikkunoille tule reunoja...

Mikä voisi olla vikana ettei emerald käynisty?!?

----------

## P J

Oletko varma että compiz on käynnissä? Ja onko tuo compiz asennettu jostakin overlaysta vai portagesta? Kannattaa varmaan kokeilla komentoa emerald --replace, muuta ei näillä tiedoilla voi paljoa arvailla.

Edit: jaha, tämä olikin parin viikon takainen ongelma. Onko jo ratkennut?  :Smile: 

----------

## unforcer

fusion-icon:in asennus helpottaa.

----------

## Sakarias

 *P J wrote:*   

> Oletko varma että compiz on käynnissä? Ja onko tuo compiz asennettu jostakin overlaysta vai portagesta? Kannattaa varmaan kokeilla komentoa emerald --replace, muuta ei näillä tiedoilla voi paljoa arvailla.
> 
> 

 

Tuo emerald --replace autaa minua ja ikkunoihin tulee reunat. Outoutena on vielä se että tulee 16 kpl virtuaalityöpötiä. Kun niiden määrään muuttaa KDE:ssä yhdeksi, niin niitä on 4 kpl. Noiden asetusten

teon jälkeen homma toimii. Harmittaa vaan että jokaisella työpöydällä pitää olla sama taustakuva.

Missähän mahtaa olla vika kun mielestäni ihan noudatin gentoon asennusohjetta. Johtuu kai siitä

että oli beryl aikoinaan asennettuna. Jos siitö on jäänyt jotain roikkumaan.

----------

